# advice for plow on 08 f150?



## 08f150 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 2008 F150 with the crew cab with the short bed. Been thinking about getting a plow just to do 4 driveways, not commercial. I know they don't recommend anything other than a suburbanite or homesteader. Does anybody have any experience with these? If in fact I do put one of these on will it severely screw up my truck?
Any advice would be great, thanks! 
~John


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

used properly they wont hurt your truck. i would buy a snow way or other light plow.
not a suburbanite or homesteader. we have nothing but problems with them.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Our 26 Series makes an excellent application for the F150.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/12

We are sold out of this model at the factory level for this season but they are still available through retailers.


----------



## 08f150 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice...I was also looking at snoway, just wasnt sure exactly which one to get. Someone else I spoke to was hesitant to put the plow on a crew cab. Is it not recommended for some reason or does it just have to do with weight ratings? Thanks!


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

I got and 04 f150, added spacers for lift 2 1/2" and a set of timbrens on front, with a Curtis Trip Edge Approx weight 750lbs on nose with about 500Lbs on tail end... And works awesome for a 4.6, figured the bigger plow would be handy when it's time to trade trucks...


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

I have the 7' 4" Homesteader on my Ford Explorer. We just got our first storms this past weekend. I plowed my 17 driveway route 3 times. The plow worked great. I'm happy with it so far, we have another storm tomorrow, and then another coming on the weekend.


----------



## slowhand11404 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm using a SnowDogg MD68 on my 06 F150 Supercrew - so far so good!!!!


----------



## stecar (Dec 19, 2008)

O8F150---I am6 in northern NJ myself and I have a fischer homesteader for sale. If you want call me 201-602-4590


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

7'6" fisher ld plow
little bigger than the homesteader but not too big


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

Sno-Way. It's light and if you go for the downpressure option, it's magic! I have one for my ranger and it's pretty cool.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*08 f-150?*
















Here are a coupla pics of my 08 with a 26 series Sno-Way w/dp and wireless remote. I LOVE IT!! I have no ballast in the truck in these pics , but I put 700# in the bed and it levels it out nice. If you can find one now you won't be sorry. Thanks Jack in WI


----------



## 08f150 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm leaning towards sno way, I really have only heard good about them. I'm tryin to find a slightly used one. The sno way rep reccomended a 26 series...I was looking on their website and I'm trying to figure out the difference between the 26 series and the MT. Is the 26 series with the 2 point mount?
Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

The 26 series has the two pin system,very easy to hook up.
If your gonna do driveways the downpressure is great for that,and is a sno-way only option.
26 series weighs about 450lbs for the poly.
This is the second 26 iv owned,had one on a dakota a few years ago.

Mike


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

*f-150*

I put a Western Midweight Poly On my 06 F-150, super cab 5.4. Plow weighs only 540#, and the truck handles it just fine. Pushes snow easily, taking in consideration this is a light duty truck, and a standard duty plow, but not a "small plow". Everything you'd need for a handful of driveways or your company's lot. The UltraMount system is so easy.....a monkey can do it!!!

www.westernplows.com/ultramount.asp

You should check to see which manufacturers are distributed locally. (which parts are easier to get!!!)


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

pelt35,

you should put Timbrens on the front of that thing! Truck will ride more level and safer b/c the truck will not bounce/bottom out when you go over bumps. And it doesn't affect your ride quality when the plow is off.


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

pelt35;699905 said:


> Here are a coupla pics of my 08 with a 26 series Sno-Way


Pelt35 - great pics 

OP, I have a Sno-way 26 and it's a great plow for a light-duty truck.


----------

